# I want to sell my Tshirt



## Bafra (Dec 31, 2020)

Which forum best sell T-shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No one here buys individual t-shirts. We make them.

What kind of shirts are you selling? Do you have your own website.


----------



## Dariensmith00000 (Dec 17, 2020)

You can try selling those on





Amazon.com. Spend less. Smile more.


Free shipping on millions of items. Get the best of Shopping and Entertainment with Prime. Enjoy low prices and great deals on the largest selection of everyday essentials and other products, including fashion, home, beauty, electronics, Alexa Devices, sporting goods, toys, automotive, pets...



www.amazon.com












Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay


Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



www.ebay.com





Or simply you can create your own shopify store.


----------



## sketch-shirt (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi Darien,

Is there any directory for website where I can list our site: [Link Removed]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sketch-shirt said:


> Hi Darien,
> 
> Is there any directory for website where I can list our site: [Link Removed]


Not on this forum. We don't allow advertising or self-promotion.


----------



## Mygrabes™ (10 mo ago)

creat a store on etsy


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

Mygrabes™ said:


> creat a store on etsy


Do you own a store in ETSY??


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

I own a store in Etsy and Redbubble. They are fairly new but haven't made a sale yet. Can someone provide any suggestions? I am getting traffic but they are not converting into sales.


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> I own a store in Etsy and Redbubble. They are fairly new but haven't made a sale yet. Can someone provide any suggestions? I am getting traffic but they are not converting into sales.


I have never used Redbubble would you share your profile to get an idea?? Maybe your store is not optimze for the buyers.


----------



## daffran (6 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> I own a store in Etsy and Redbubble. They are fairly new but haven't made a sale yet. Can someone provide any suggestions? I am getting traffic but they are not converting into sales.


im in the same boat!


----------



## SissysommerFeldt4 (5 mo ago)

Many forums sell T-shirts. Some of the more popular ones include Amazon, eBay, and Etsy. You can also find T-shirts on many online stores such as Threadless and Redbubble. @EmbDigit, I think my store is optimized for buyers - I have many great reviews and my prices are very reasonable. I think that you'll find that my store is a great place to buy unique, stylish items. My shop looks pretty similar to juice wrld fans merchandise. I hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Rebil (5 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> I own a store in Etsy and Redbubble. They are fairly new but haven't made a sale yet. Can someone provide any suggestions? I am getting traffic but they are not converting into sales.


I would NOT recommend Etsy, there seller customer service is absolutely shocking and there selling fees are very high. But it does offer one benfit of high ammounts of traffic and reach if products are set up and optimised correctly.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

splathead said:


> No one here buys individual t-shirts. We make them.
> 
> What kind of shirts are you selling? Do you have your own website.


Did you create your own website? I love it!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CGoran said:


> Did you create your own website? I love it!


Wow thanks man. It's 10 years old and every time I look at it I think it needs a refesh.

I'm on Shopify and this is a template I bought from their theme marketplace. It was called Fresh at the time, but it's no longer there. That name is for a different template by a different designer. The guy who did my template is John Rawsterne at Rawsterne - Freelance Web Design and Illustration ServicesRawsterne | Freelance Web Design and Illustration Services. He did some tweaks for me over the years. Very easy guy to work with.

What I loved about it was it simply cut to the chase. Go to the site and bam, no BS; no banners, intros, splash pages, categories or wondering where to go next. Just every product showing. You can drill down to categories if you want to from the menu, but right off the bat you see everything you can buy on the home page. I always wanted a website like that after being spoiled by how Design By Humans & Threadless use to be. Of course now they have the banners and intros and I get lost as soon as i get there.

Ok, ok, maybe I will refrain from a new look for another year.


----------

